# How to recognize ext2 format???



## buc99 (Oct 26, 2002)

I'm running OSX 10.2.1 on my TiBook.

I would like to read an SD card that is formatted in ext2. I use this card with my Zaurus. Anyone know how to get OSX to recognixe the ext2 format?

Thanks.
SA


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 26, 2002)

The exact same discussion is going on in another thread on this very page.


----------

